# python & baby goat



## joannef (Jan 9, 2009)

*Published:* http://www.wires.org.au/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=105&Itemid=68
*Source: WIRES website*

Python Rescue 

 









The onset of Spring once again has WIRES rescuers encountering animals in unusual places. 

One of the most interesting rescues was by WIRES trained reptile rescuer Paul Jones. He received a call to rescue a large python at Nymoida which had allegedly eaten a kid (goat variety, not human). 
Upon arriving at the property, Paul located the snake and sure enough, here was this large python with a very large bulge distinctly visible. The owner of the goat, although not wishing any harm to the snake, was not impressed. Of all the goats the snake had to choose from, he ate the most expensive one of his herd. Just goes to show, snakes have good taste!


You may have seen these but I thought they were so good, I'd share them again!
joanne


----------



## ambah (Jan 9, 2009)

That is one beautiful looking snake!


----------



## joannef (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm new at this - can someone tell me what the python is?


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow hope you dont mind i found a similar one . sort of


----------



## joannef (Jan 9, 2009)

you can never have too many great shots!!


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 9, 2009)

joannef said:


> I'm new at this - can someone tell me what the python is?


 
Carpet


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 9, 2009)

A fat one now. WOW


----------



## coatesy (Jan 9, 2009)

I have felt much like that snake over the Christmas season


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 10, 2009)

That's an idea... Since we cant have rabbits here, I'll breed goats instead!


----------



## whcasual79 (Jan 10, 2009)

dat is one full snake....


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 10, 2009)

my freind breeds goats


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 10, 2009)

Suprised no one else has said it so here goes.

Your KIDding me :?


----------



## KaaTom (Jan 10, 2009)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Suprised no one else has said it so here goes.
> 
> Your KIDding me :?


 
hahahahaha :lol:


----------



## .....Newbie..... (Jan 10, 2009)

Not sure what this one ate ( Not a goat and no fish in the area that big ) my guess is a large possum...........or a small child .


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 10, 2009)

KaaTom said:


> hahahahaha :lol:


 

Bit lame though huh??  I will be the BUTT of all jokes.


----------



## daniel1234 (Jan 10, 2009)

Great I just got the hang of breeding rats, now I have to start breeding goats. Great pic.


----------



## Slateman (Jan 11, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> That's an idea... Since we cant have rabbits here, I'll breed goats instead!



And our Carpet pythons will grow bigger and bigger, and move to strange locations he he.


----------



## Emmalicious (Jan 26, 2009)

The snake is gorgeous, but I still feel sorry for the poor little goat! hehe


----------

